# Shaw Wing



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with this companies cavitation plate. I am looking for input on someone who has used one of these on a skiff with a 60 Yamaha 4 stroke. I have a Ranger Banshee with a jackplate. Also - any other suggestions. I did like the Shaw as you do not have to drill any hole in the motor. thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

It's a nice compression plate and have seen a few on the skiff you have. I would call Fibertex/Stiffy as most have them on tunnel hulls.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

There was a thread a while back on these

Contact the guys in the thread because they have some experience with them and know more about them then their looks

I dont have experience, but maybe this will help

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1326251868





> I put a permatrim on my 17T with 60 yamaha 2 stroke.  Works great.  Tracks better in the turns.



Here are some web sites



> Shaw Wing - http://stiffypushpoles.com/shawwing-cavitation-plate/shawwing-cavitation-plates
> PermaTrim - http://www.permatrims.com/
> MantaRay - http://mantaray1.com/aboutus.html
> 
> Those seem to be the most popular around here. Those style of wings are also know as compression plates.



http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h146/vandyred/plate.jpg


Also another similar product is the shallow blaster

it doesnt bolt thru motor...some pro's and con's

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=91308


  [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The permatrim is the best looking of the bunch in my opinion. Do you know if they will help with cavitation when used in a tunnel hull?

The shaw wing is a cool idea but it looks kind of excessive.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Side note:

If u call the manufacture it would behoove them to rave about their product. 

I would want my sales to increase...business 101

Your best bet is to talk to those skiff owners that run them. 

They will give it to u straight. Either it works or doesn't work with their application. 

Now if there is an installation or warranty question I would contact them 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BD4kHcQL52M

Good luck.


----------



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I am not sure if I am going to go in this direction - am very apprehensive about drilling holes in the motor for something I am not even sure will work. Again, thanks for the help


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> The permatrim is the best looking of the bunch in my opinion. Do you know if they will help with cavitation when used in a tunnel hull?
> 
> The shaw wing is a cool idea but it looks kind of excessive.



Both work on small skiffs but the Perma-trim is better for the smaller outboards than 90hp IMHO...
Kevin


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks Kevin


----------



## 1texasaggie (Mar 20, 2012)

> Anyone have any experience with this companies cavitation plate. I am looking for input on someone who has used one of these on a skiff with a 60 Yamaha 4 stroke.


I have a shaw wing installed on a Yamaha 60hp 4- stroke and I really like it. In fact, I have been so impressed with the shaw wing so far, I will probably also have one installed on my Yamaha 115hp at the end of the year.


----------



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

What boat are you running the 60 Yam 4 on? What specifically do you like about the shaw wing? Did you lose much (any?) top end. Do you have a jack plate and did it help with running it raised. Thanks for the advice


----------



## 1texasaggie (Mar 20, 2012)

Carolina Skiff JVX 16. The thing I like most about the shaw wing is my CS breaks right over and gets on plane easier...especially in shallow water. I have a jack plate and have noticed that the prop doesn't blow out as easy, when raised higher and while running shallow. It also appears to grab more when taking sharper turns. And, the CS JVX isn't known for speed, but it doesn't appear as though the shaw wing has affected this either.


----------



## ranno (Apr 7, 2012)

I have an 02 waterman with a tunnel hull.The engine is a 60 hp merc.I bought the shaw plate a number of years ago when it was still in the proto-type/conception stage.Since the engine was out of warranty I decided to drill the holes(4) and was not necessary to use the the 2nd plate.No excessive wear has resulted on the engine because of the drilling.

Results:Because the shape of the plate is like a ski,It gets the rearend out of the water and the water around the prop.I actually get go about 1.5 mph faster with the plate than with out.(My guess is because of less water resistance because less stern is in the water with the plate on).My experience has been very good with the shaw plate.Keep in mind the prop you use is going to be your MOST IMPORTANT factor!


----------



## TX_Cayo (7 mo ago)

1texasaggie said:


> I have a shaw wing installed on a Yamaha 60hp 4- stroke and I really like it. In fact, I have been so impressed with the shaw wing so far, I will probably also have one installed on my Yamaha 115hp at the end of the year.


Do you happen to any pics of your install??


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

TX_Cayo said:


> Do you happen to any pics of your install??


This thread is 10 years old. I haven't been on this forum that long but the old discussions like this one were helpful on deciding to get one. I do like my shaw wing/jackplate set up.


----------



## TX_Cayo (7 mo ago)

Rich11111 said:


> This thread is 10 years old. I haven't been on this forum that long but the old discussions like this one were helpful on deciding to get one. I do like my shaw wing/jackplate set up.


I'm just trying to find some pics of one installed on a similar motor. I have 60hp Mercury. Doesn't fit the best on the motor so I want to be sure before start drilling holes.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

This is Shaw Wing on Yamaha 50hp 2 stroke. Caimen Tunnel. I am going to try to drop the the jackplate and see if I can stop the slippage (cavitation) i am getting. If it throws water over transom then I am thinking to remove so I can drop motor on jackplate and stop the slippage (cavitation) I am getting with 2 heavily cupped props. One is a Foreman.


----------

